# URL aus Applet öffnen?



## Phenix (4. Feb 2009)

Hi, ich würde gerne eine URL aus einem JavaApplet heraus öffnen. Habe dann folgendes gefunden, allerdongs ohne Erklärung:

```
void showDocument(URL url)
void showDocument(URL url, String target)
```

Meine Frage: Wie erzeuge und initialisiere ich korrekt dieses URL-Obkjekt? Kann man da einfach einen String einspeichern? Muss ich das dann in einer eigenen Methode machen? Danke schonmal.


----------



## Gast (4. Feb 2009)

http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/java/net/URL.html


----------



## L-ectron-X (4. Feb 2009)

Hier mal 'ne Komplett-Demo: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?p=182774#182774


----------



## Phenix (4. Feb 2009)

Cool danke, hat funktioniert. Noch ne Frage: Kann man auch relative Links öffnen oder nur absolute? Also zum Beispiel:
./irgendwas.html


----------



## Phenix (4. Feb 2009)

Ne weitere Frage wäre... ist es möglich einen Text in einem Textfeld zu chiffrieren? Also wie bei einer Passworteingabe?


----------



## L-ectron-X (4. Feb 2009)

Phenix hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Cool danke, hat funktioniert. Noch ne Frage: Kann man auch relative Links öffnen oder nur absolute? Also zum Beispiel:
> ./irgendwas.html


Ja, du erhältst mit _getCodeBase()_ den Basis-URL deines Applets. Von da aus kannst du weiter navigieren.
Alternativ _getDocumentBase()_. Gibt den URL deines HTML-Dokuments zurück.

Du kannst zum Testen bspw. den URL mit _System.out.println(getCodeBase());_ ausgeben lassen, dann weißt du, wo du ansetzen musst.


----------



## L-ectron-X (4. Feb 2009)

Phenix hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ne weitere Frage wäre... ist es möglich einen Text in einem Textfeld zu chiffrieren? Also wie bei einer Passworteingabe?


Ja, auch das geht. In Swing gibt es ein JPasswordField, welches von JTextField erbt und es um die Verdeck-Funktion erweitert.
Im AWT kannst du die Methode _setEchoChar()_ aus TextField benutzen, um ein Zeichen deiner Wahl statt der Eingabe im Textfeld anzuzeigen.


----------



## Phenix (4. Feb 2009)

Dann bedanke ich mich recht herzlich für die schnelle und freundliche Lösung  :applaus:


----------

